# Big Cheese Open 2018



## One Wheel (Dec 14, 2017)

Last April I posted a thread about the Big Cheese Open 2017. That was an April Fool's joke, but THIS ONE ISN'T A JOKE! 

Josh Feran (@Jhahoua) and I are organizing, Brandon Mikel and Slater Metz are delegating. Events include 4-7, mega, MBLD, and clock. Cutoffs and time limits are some of the most relaxed in recent memory. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from potential sponsors. I'll update the competition page with more information as it becomes available, but I probably won't spell everything out, because where's the fun in that? 

Registration opens at noon on Saturday. There is a competitor limit of 50, so don't wait until the last minute to sign up. 

See you there!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 14, 2017)

Only 4.5 months early... JK

Sadly I live in UK so can't really come sadly.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm coming thanks to @BandedCubing101


----------



## Mikel (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm excited to eat some Wisconsin cheese!


----------



## Hero (Dec 21, 2017)

No 3x3???? I was planning to but I'm not coming.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 21, 2017)

Hero said:


> No 3x3???? I was planning to but I'm not coming.


3x3 was briefly discussed, but we decided that there are a LOT more opportunities to get official 3x3 times than big cube times, especially for slower people who might have trouble making the usual cutoffs, and 3x3 would take time and registration cap space away from the big cubes that are the focus of this comp. If there is a Big Cheese 2019 there is a good chance there will be 3x3. No guarantees, though


----------



## Hero (Dec 21, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 3x3 was briefly discussed, but we decided that there are a LOT more opportunities to get official 3x3 times than big cube times, especially for slower people who might have trouble making the usual cutoffs, and 3x3 would take time and registration cap space away from the big cubes that are the focus of this comp. If there is a Big Cheese 2019 there is a good chance there will be 3x3. No guarantees, though



That was a joke lol I live in Canada.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2017)

Cubedepot has agreed to sponsor this competition! In addition to cheese, there will be a $10 cubedepot gift certificate for each event.
I'm really excited. I think this is going to be a fantastic comp. There is plenty of room to register right now, but registration closes in 2 1/2 weeks! Don't wait!


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2018)

1 week left to register, there are 36 slots open!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheeseOpen2018/register


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2018)

Last chance! Registration closes at midnight tonight. 33 slots still open at last check: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheeseOpen2018


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 20, 2018)

It’s sad to see only 17 people there. Let me know how is goes @One Wheel!


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> It’s sad to see only 17 people there. Let me know how is goes @One Wheel!


It'll work out. I guess it's going to be a pretty cozy comp. I would upload a picture of the venue but it's too big and I can't shrink it on my phone (the picture, not the venue). I think we're only going to have 6 timing stations, instead of the 12 we'd originally discussed, which is good because looking at it now 12 might be pretty cramped.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 20, 2018)

Okay! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay! Hope everything goes smoothly!


It did! Other than my 7x7 popping so I finished my solve in about 10:02 :-(. I was about halfway through an R-perm when the timer shut off. I average about 7:20 on 7x7, so I thought I had a pretty good shot at the 8:00 cutoff. I suppose getting 4:59.15 on my first 6x6 solve (5:00 cutoff) makes up for it.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 21, 2018)

Results have been posted.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 21, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> It did! Other than my 7x7 popping so I finished my solve in about 10:02 :-(. I was about halfway through an R-perm when the timer shut off. I average about 7:20 on 7x7, so I thought I had a pretty good shot at the 8:00 cutoff. I suppose getting 4:59.15 on my first 6x6 solve (5:00 cutoff) makes up for it.


Like me at the finnish championship (megaminx: 2:01, 2:00 cutoff, 6x6: 3:58, 4:00 cutoff).


----------

